# Specialist keeper association site down?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Anybody know about this? My laptop wouldn't let me go on there the other day either? has the site shut down or something?

Ismail


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

i dont think it exists anymore i thinks its just the quarantine-uk website now as its says on the homepage

"We have also malgimated with The Specialist Keeper Association, known as TSKA"

Home


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks  they hardly have anything for sale at the moment :O


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

yeah i dont think the sites updated very much, the person that runs the quarantine place will have more than just that available just dosent look updated .


----------

